# Ridge-tail Monitor - Embryo Photos



## Shannon (Feb 11, 2011)

© 2011 Shannon Plummer. All rights reserved. *shannonplummer.com*

Image of both sides of a Ridge-Tail or Spiny-Tail Monitor (Varanus acanthurus) embryo that was cut from the egg and found to be deceased at full term.








Image of a Ridge-Tail or Spiny-Tail Monitor (Varanus acanthurus) embryo at approximately four weeks gestation. Cut from the egg after overheating in a faulty incubator.






[video=facebook;193671257328021]http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=193671257328021&comments[/video]


----------



## Slithermetimbers (Feb 11, 2011)

Very interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jen (Feb 11, 2011)

Very nice Shannon. Love your photos!


----------



## PeppersGirl (Feb 11, 2011)

What a cheeky little thing! (The live one  ) Great pictures


----------



## Robo1 (Feb 11, 2011)

Very interesting, thanks for sharing. Really nice photos as always. Anys ideas why it was deceased at full term? Was it just the one?


----------



## Shannon (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi Robo1,
I'm pretty sure it overheated like the other embryo from a later clutch. I lost a couple unfortunately, but the ones from another incubator did hatch and are gorgeous, very active and eating really well.


----------



## jordanmulder (Feb 12, 2011)

they are so cute (the hatchlings in the video i mean) how many clutches did you get this year?


----------

